# Bed bugs at Bonnet Creek!!



## saf512 (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anyone heard of Bonnet Creek having a problem with bed bugs?  The last review on Tripadvisor suggests that the poster has been a Wyndham owner since 1996 and during their stay (Saturday after Thanksgiving 2010), they found bed bugs & blood on the sheets in tower 5, unit 1190. Has anyone else had or heard of a problem?
I'm not sure I put too much weight in the review but I am returning to BC shortly...
Sandra


----------



## bnoble (Jan 18, 2011)

Bedbugs can be anywhere that travelers sleep.  But, chances are very good they are not in the room you occupy.  What's more, by the time that review was posted, that room has surely been fumigated to within an inch of its life.

If you are concerned, check for them before unpacking, and ask to be moved if you find any evidence.  I generally don't even bother, but probably should.  I spend a *lot* of nights in hotel rooms and timeshares, for both business and pleasure, and have yet to encounter them.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 18, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Bedbugs can be anywhere that travelers sleep.  But, chances are very good they are not in the room you occupy.  What's more, by the time that review was posted, that room has surely been fumigated to within an inch of its life.



Chances are they might be there. This is not the first TS resort that I have heard has bedbugs. And I usually talk to the resort managers where the method used to exterminate is heat ... the unit is heated to 200 degrees and the cost is $1500. And replacing the mattresses (now being covered in protective shields). The infestation was caught in those units (yes, multiple units) by housekeeping.

Better to check the bedding immediately than to find out a week after you return home.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me to check.  Sometimes I forget the steps to take before bringing in the luggage, and it's really important to look at sheets, floor, floorboards, and even behind the headboard.


----------



## brother coony (Jan 18, 2011)

Also remember to check your luggage, as alot of times they are on or in your luggage  (not from your home) but if you fly, your luggage is place in the cargo hole of the plane with a lot of luggage from all over, and they do crawl in the dark,
even taxis trunks, good news is its now winter,and most places are freezing this year,and bed bugs don't survive freezing temp.


----------



## New2time (Jan 20, 2011)

How big are the bugs? What do they look like?  shudder


----------



## happybaby (Mar 16, 2011)

*bed bug BC and OLCC*

There was just another review of trip advisor about the bed bugs at Bonnet Creek. It didn't mention which tower but said the staff didn't seem concerned or surprised.  They were moved to a different room.

We are staying there in May!!!

I did check and saw that BC is on the Bed Bug registry and so is OLCC where we are also staying.

Has anybody encountered any problems at either resort?


----------



## chriskre (Mar 16, 2011)

Just got back from Tower 6, 17th floor.  No buggies.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Unfortunately bed bugs ave no brand loyalty. It doesn't matter if it's Marriott, DVC or Magic Tree, new or old - they can get in.  You have to be careful and take the suggested precautions. No one can guarantee that a unit is clear - but most will do all they can to avoid the problem. 

It is one of those things everyone has to deal with.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Mar 16, 2011)

Just got back. No bugs in tower 6 18th floor either.
-Deb


----------



## lisa1001 (Mar 17, 2011)

happybaby said:


> There was just another review of trip advisor about the bed bugs at Bonnet Creek. It didn't mention which tower but said the staff didn't seem concerned or surprised.  They were moved to a different room.



The staff did show concern - they moved them to a different room.  I can't imagine anyone in the hospitality industry being surprised with bed bugs these days as they are appearing in many hotels.  My daughter took home bed bugs from the Marriott Marquis in NYC.

Unfortunately, the only way to 100% insure that you don't bring bed bugs home with you, is to simply not travel.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 17, 2011)

*Dealing With Bedbugs -- How Soon We Forget.*




timeos2 said:


> Unfortunately bed bugs ave no brand loyalty. It doesn't matter if it's Marriott, DVC or Magic Tree, new or old - they can get in.  You have to be careful and take the suggested precautions. No one can guarantee that a unit is clear - but most will do all they can to avoid the problem.
> 
> It is one of those things everyone has to deal with.


In the old days (i.e., early & mid-20th century), hotels washed linens in scalding hot water as a way of dealing with bedbugs. 

That was so successful that the bedbug scourge pretty much went away. 

Then hotel & resort laundries started washing stuff in cold water, mainly to save energy -- forgetting or not realizing that the reason for using hot water was bedbug control.

Before long, the predictable happened -- the bedbugs started a comeback.

Everything old is new again. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JPD (Mar 17, 2011)

Can someone tell what the bed bug registry is, and is there a web site for it. I will staying at olcc in apr.    thanks


----------



## happybaby (Mar 17, 2011)

JPD:   google bed bug registry and enter the city , hotel etc.


----------

